# [UnOfficial Gentoo PUB] Milano - Luglio 2005

## khazad-dum

Ciao a tutti!

In accordo con .:deadhead:. si pensava di organizzare un meeting informale e non ufficiale tra milanesi (se poi gentooisti, tanto meglio  :Smile:  Questa volta però non sarà più il solito Movida...Si pensava di puntare a qualche locale sui navigli (sempre e comunque raggiungibile dai mezzi sotterranei e di superficie). 

Chi fosse interessato è pregato di "aderire" al sondaggio (lampo), così da poter avere una stima delle persone partecipanti e organizzare meglio il punto di incontro (indicativamente l'orario sarà alle 19:00).

Metrò: Linea M2 Porta Genova

Superficie: non mi ricordo  :Razz:  (informazioni http://www.atm-mi.it)

Vi aspettiamo numerosi!!

Ciaoooo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Venghino siori venghino!

----------

## federico

Martedi non sono a milano, mercoledi o giovedi per me puo' essere ok, uno dei due giorni so che mia mamma mi deve costringere a qualche tipo di cena, domani glielo domando con precisione

----------

## randomaze

Io purtroppo a questo giro salto il turno... troppe cose da fare la settimana prossima!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xlyz

io la butto lì: 

qualcuno di voi sa dell'attività che ho appena lanciato, ma di tutti i gentooisti finora solo uno s'è fatto vivo e ha provato. e a me questo un po' dispiace.

se vi va, invece di un locale potremmo fare una bella cena a condizioni agevolatissime (i soci non mi passano il gratis  :Wink:  )

nel caso però ci vuole un malcapitato che ci metta la casa, perchè al cibo ci pensiamo noi, volendo anche alle bevande, ma per le mura e le sedie non siamo attrezzati  :Cool: 

ovviamente porterei il tutto di persona, così finalmente incontrerei un po' dei partecipanti di questo forum

dimenticavo: una delegazione dalla svizzera sarebbe graditissima

beh, ditemi voi ...

----------

## khazad-dum

Penso che per "eventi" d'incontro di questo calibro, sia necessario organizzare con più cura ma soprattutto con largo anticipo, in modo da dare a tutti il tempo di organizzarsi. Quello che proponevo io era semplicemente una birretta veloce veloce prima di salutarci per le vacanze. Il tuo progetto l'ho visto tempo fa, ma purtroppo, non essendo di milano città, non mi è possibile provarlo. Se invece vuoi organizzare una serata dedicata al "collaudo", bhè..dicci il giorno e l'ora, vedremo di esserci  :Smile: 

----------

## drizztbsd

ci sono  :Razz: 

deadhead non è che tiri il pacco anche stavolta vero  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ehehe le porgo i miei omaggi, RAW-drizzt-d'oh!-hurden  :Wink:   :Wink:  se è di giovedì non pacco , se è di mercoledì dovrei fare i salti mortali ma c'è il rischio che ci sia [dipenderà dalle fs], se è di martedì sono via...

----------

## khazad-dum

Stando alle votazioni, direi di programmare per Giovedì 28 Luglio 2005, ore 19:00 (circa) fermata MM Porta Genova. Per qualsiasi evenienza, contattatemi pure via mail..dovrei leggerle fino alle ore 18:00  :Smile: 

ciaoo

----------

## mouser

Cribbio di un cribbio!!!

A quanto pare il gentoo-pub fa di tutto per evitarmi!!!!

Giovedi' potrei anche venire alle 19:00, ma alla 19:45 dovrei sgommare via a velocita' ultrasonica.....

Ci sarebbe pero' una remota possibilita' di potermi fermare fino alle 20:15, ma per questo vi posso far sapere domani!

Speriamo!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

dovrei poter ruscire a venire questa settimana  :Smile:  di solito che ore si tirano? ho qualche problemuccio col trasporto pubblico aimè  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

 *federico wrote:*   

> Martedi non sono a milano, mercoledi o giovedi per me puo' essere ok, uno dei due giorni so che mia mamma mi deve costringere a qualche tipo di cena, domani glielo domando con precisione

 

Okey, posso sia giovedi' sia mercoledi, quando e' il puntello ? Bella raga

----------

## khazad-dum

Si pensava per le 19 alla MM di Porta Genova. Nessun problema per l'orario...l'importante è farsi almeno un giro di birra  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Okkey, ci sono a quell'ora ed in quel posto.....

..... anche se purtroppo, alle 19:40 devo scappare di corsa....... sorry!

A dopodomani!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Giovedi ore 19. Appost...

----------

## stefanonafets

Beella...

E' un bel po che nn vengo, CI SAROOOO'!!!!

Però ho il turno di notte e (aimè) lavorando dall'altra parte di milano dovrò scappare presto...

Ricapitolando, giovedì 28, ore 19.00, solito posto...

Giusto?

----------

## federico

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ricapitolando, giovedì 28, ore 19.00, solito posto...
> 
> Giusto?

 

Il posto e' la fermata porta genova della mm2

----------

## khazad-dum

esatto...poi quando ci saremo tutti, si deciderà un posto in zona (a piedi si arriva in qualsiasi locale).

see you soon

----------

## jikko

io ci dovrei essere, salvo impegni all ' ultimo minuto.

ci si becca alle 19.00 in porta genove quindi  :Smile: 

p.s.

----------

## mouser

Bhe', anch'io come gia' detto ci saro'..........

Sono riuscito a ricompilare gli impegno del pomeriggio e quindi mi fermero' fino alle 20:15....... YAHUUUU!

A stasera, allora

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

sob.. sorry, nn sono potuto venire...

mi spiace...  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xlyz

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Penso che per "eventi" d'incontro di questo calibro, sia necessario organizzare con più cura ma soprattutto con largo anticipo, in modo da dare a tutti il tempo di organizzarsi. Quello che proponevo io era semplicemente una birretta veloce veloce prima di salutarci per le vacanze. Il tuo progetto l'ho visto tempo fa, ma purtroppo, non essendo di milano città, non mi è possibile provarlo. Se invece vuoi organizzare una serata dedicata al "collaudo", bhè..dicci il giorno e l'ora, vedremo di esserci 

 

Per un "collaudo" sono sempre disponibile  :Very Happy:  , per cui ditemi voi. Ho solo bisogno che qualcuno faccia da "ospite" e ci metta mura e sedie. Se c'è un volontario si faccia avanti, al resto pensiamo noi. (sempre che qualcuno sia interessato, oltre a khazad-dum)

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> Ho solo bisogno che qualcuno faccia da "ospite" e ci metta mura e sedie.

 

In quel caso una sedia anche per me, pleaze  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   Ho solo bisogno che qualcuno faccia da "ospite" e ci metta mura e sedie. 
> 
> In quel caso una sedia anche per me, pleaze 

 

UhM io abito a milano navigli pero' ho casa mia di solito e' sempre abbastanza gremita essendo che siamo 3 fratelli; ho una casa di campagna fuori milano, a motta visconti vicino binasco, pavia, al limite quella e' utilizzabile ma siamo gia' fuori mano

----------

## xlyz

 *federico wrote:*   

> UhM io abito a milano navigli pero' ho casa mia di solito e' sempre abbastanza gremita essendo che siamo 3 fratelli; ho una casa di campagna fuori milano, a motta visconti vicino binasco, pavia, al limite quella e' utilizzabile ma siamo gia' fuori mano

 

deve essere Milano città, altrimenti non ci arrivo  :Wink: 

ho chiesto una sala a un prezzo di favore a uno che conosco. vediamo quanto mi chiedono. in ogni caso credo che abbia senso se siamo almeno 15-20. altrimenti basta la casa del volontario  :Cool: 

----------

